# Which stone to follow the chosera 1000



## Boondocker (Jul 7, 2014)

Title said it all. Which stone should I follow my chosera 1000 with for work. 2 or 3k chosera?


----------



## Ruso (Jul 7, 2014)

Depends on what do you want to achieve, your knive(s) and the $$$
Good polishing stones you can jump to and not so expensive are Suehiro Rika or Naniwa SS 5000 for example.


----------



## Norton (Jul 7, 2014)

I like the Rika. I used to not like it, but found that if I soak it for a couple of hours before using it, it's a really nice stone. Soft enough to be forgiving of a less-than-perfect technique, hard enough not to gouge.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 8, 2014)

I have a superstone 5000. It makes things shiny but even with a couple strops it polishes the edge too highly to last through prep and service.

I have an aono aoto which doesn't seem to work well with the chosera. I also have a natural stone that the smith told me is around 5000 grit (he was very very hesitant to put a number on it though) which works the best but still too polished to last through service without having a stone to touch the knife up on between prep and service. I have a piece of my old bester 1200 soaking at work, but it kind of defeats the purpose of refining an edge if I then use a 1200 four hours later.


with all of these stones I find that I need to bring it back down to the 1000 grit the next day to get the tooth back. I did thin my Mizuno and put a steeper cutting bevel on it today which seemed to help some - it still cut paper at the end of the night. I want to avoid removing too much metal too quickly like I have done with a couple other knives in the past, though.


----------



## zitangy (Jul 8, 2014)

My view.. 2000 grit wld be a small progression unless you are still in steel removal mode. 3k wld be logical as you already hv 5k stones.

Try mixing the grits with your current stone , ..use the 1k stone to raise mud/flattening etc and then strop on it.

I do jump from 1k to 5k

rgd d


----------



## Matus (Jul 8, 2014)

I would say something in the 5k - 6k range. I would make the choice based on what type of edge given stone leaves. If you feel that your 5000 stone leaves the edge too polished, you may want to make sure that you are deburring properly. If you still have some burr or wire edge left, that it could feel like edge too polished. If that is not the case, than look at the aforementioned Rika 5k, Gesshin 5k or even Gesshin 4k - the lest one should definitely leave edge that bites 

EDIT: I use Gesshin 6 (after Gesshimn 2k, and Gesshin 400)k as my last stone and when I deburr the edge properly I get enough bite so that the knife does not slide on tomato skin. I have also used JNS 1k -> JNS 6k and did not feel I need a stone in between.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 8, 2014)

well I should rephrase, itll have bite off the stones but loses it quickly during work so much that I'd need to switch to a different knife for slicing during service.

I'm pretty certain I am deburring it completely on the 1k (I can SEE it come off on the chosera) Am I either rounding it or putting a new burr on it once I jump up to the 5k? The problem does seem to arise more when I use a softer stone following the chosera. The mystery finisher is super hard so maybe thats why I get better results on it?

Who is an expert on naturals I could send my mystery stone to, i'd really like to know more about it 

I bought the aono aoto (from ken, before learning more about him..) originally when I had a bester 1200 leading up to it, and it was nice then. I think that I'll eventually be creating a lineup for my single bevel knives involving the aono aoto - where all the stones add to the nice kasumi finish.


----------



## Benuser (Jul 8, 2014)

Good candidates are the Choseras 2k and 3k, followed by the Naniwa Show-White or not. The 2k followed by split leather would make a very bity edge that lasts.
I must admit I can't get rid of all burrs at a 1k level and need finer stones just for stropping and deburring.
Please note that the Chosera grit system does not exactly correspond to the JIS. A Chosera 1k corresponds to some JIS1.5k, and so on for the finer ones.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 8, 2014)

Chosera 3000.


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 8, 2014)

While I feel like ink getting the whole burr off is like to be removing less steel every day. Literally three steps each direction on a better 1200 brought it right back at work today. I need to get a strop to keep in my kit also I think


----------



## bahamaroot (Jul 12, 2014)

dmccurtis said:


> Chosera 3000.



+1


----------



## Boondocker (Jul 13, 2014)

Tried the grit mixing idea. Results are mixed. Some days the edge seems to barely need a touch up the next day other days it needs one before service :/


----------



## monty (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's another vote for Suehiro Rika 5000x. By far my favorite - -probably because I love the way the stone lets you read what's going on. That color is really reactive. I'm sure that's nowhere near the most informed reason to favor a stone, but it's all I got


----------



## mistascoopa (Jul 16, 2014)

I would recommend the Rika as well if you don't mind the short soak. Great finisher that cuts fast enough, and sold at an economical price. *$50*


----------



## zitangy (Jul 17, 2014)

Boondocker said:


> Tried the grit mixing idea. Results are mixed. Some days the edge seems to barely need a touch up the next day other days it needs one before service :/



The variables that i can think of is a)the amount of 1000 grit mud on the stone b) pressure applied to polish c) over polishing as it leaves less or none of the 1000 grit striations. The smoother striations of the finer stones will be the first to go when in use.

Hv fun.. D


----------

